# The Most Fun Ever Had RC Racing ?



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

A Fun post for those of us that have RC raced for " many " years.


I'll go first ,,,,,,, by far the most fun was running an Asc. T-3 truck slammed
to the ground like an open wheeled modified on a large carpet oval.

What a Blast ! 6 cell 19 turn , great fun , a drivers class where you had
to be respect the open wheels. 

We ran one for years and still have it , I estimate it has over 5000
laps on it with nothing but basic maintainance.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Lets go ,,,, what aspect of rc racing has been the most fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

Sorry to be the pessimist, but my answer would be 'when you could show up at the track any given race night and know people would be there to run your class'.


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

The most fun I ever had was when I first got intio rc racing.I new absolutly nothing about it.So I just had fun meeting new people.It took about a year before I really cared about being crazy competitive.
Prolly the best races I ever raced in was the breakout class for high banked concrete oval pan cars.You could win with a 15 year old car. 
Also when we raced 19t concrete oval with the bullet proof sanyo 3000 packs.Loved my Hyperdrive 700
Another time we were running 10th stadium dirt trucks.It was a smallish track and they would make small changes to the track now and then.This one layout they had I was the man to beat.That layout didn't last long.With new layout I was allright but went back to my old self winning on occasion. Another time was when this pretty girl and I went out baaak oops.:tongue:Think I will stop right here. I could go on and on jibber jabbering about rc racing.:wave:


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

Racin'Jason 8 said:


> Sorry to be the pessimist, but my answer would be 'when you could show up at the track any given race night and know people would be there to run your class'.


Come over to Barre, Plattsburgh or St. Johnsbury, Mr. Pessimist. I'll have a car for you.:wave:


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Most fun and challenging track I ever raced on was a small carpet oval laid down on a showroom floor of a VW dealership outside of Montreal (Longueuil). We raced 2 out of every 3 sundays. The night before, they would empty out the showroom floor of its cars (the showroom was only big enough for 3 cars), then we would bring our own tables and chairs and set our pits up in the garage. Some would even lay down a plywood sheet over a lift raised up about 3 feet.

What made the track really challenging was the fact that the carpet stayed in the showroom all week, meaning that in the winter time customers would walk on it during all that time with their dirty boots dripping with slush, calcium and salt.

To add to the challenge as well was the fact that the floor under the carpet was paving stones, so there were a bunch of seams in the surface. We ran at least 7mm ride heigth and it wasn't because of any rule, it was absolutely necessary!

So on Sunday we had to deal with a dusty ''green'' carpet that took at least all the practice session to get worked in (not much that the vaccuum cleaner could do...), and obviously it kept changing as the races went on, and I mean radically. So radical that in the morning your car could be undriveably loose and by the end if you didn't adapt you would end up so tight you'd push all the way to the outside wall if you didn't adapt.

One year I lent an spare LTO to a friend and we pulled our hairs out triyng to hook it up to the track, but the rear shocks sucked so much that the rear end would just hop and bounce uncontrollably no matter what we did (remember, the floor underneath the carpet is paving stones). So we made a simple fix to the car, we removed both rear shocks and springs and ended up just running 2 dampers with the t-plate. We gained at least 5 laps and my friend qualified on the outside pole with it.

The car of choice in the pan car class was a Trinity Evolution SS that we widened by adding a road course front end as well as a wide outside hub with an extra shim on it. The cars would have so much extra left side weight that if you jerked it to the right it would flip on its roof in no time! Mind you we were running 6-cell ni-cad packs in those days. Those 1700mah batteries were the s***!!! The class we ran was called Winston Cup. Those wide thunderbird bodies looked killer!!!

Danny Flag was the promotor and race director, and he raced with us running a red no.72 body painted up like Junior Hanley. He was pretty untouchable.

Since the dealership was located on a busy street, people would just walk in to see what all those dudes were doing standing with their backs towards the window holding a fishing rod (that's what it looked like from the outside anyways). Obviously they were amazed when they came in to see the RC cars going around the track. We ended up with quite a crowd sitting on the window ledge all around the outside of the track.

The dealership owner raced with us and pitted in his office!

We had all different classes, from grasshoppers, to EDM's to touring cars, to F1/Indy Tamiyas, to pan cars, etc etc.

The other track Flag promoted in Granby was 2 minutes away from the house. We ran there on Friday nights in a banquet room set up with a smooth hardwood floor. It had a bar where I would get my hotdogs from the beautiful Gracia. They obviously had beer at the bar too, and the bar customers would walk into the room and had their beer while watching the races. Sometimes a car would carreen off the track and land into the beer bottles under the chairs where the spectators sat. The room smelled of hotdogs, popcorn, paragon and cigarettes. What a blend!

Ahhh, fun times....


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Back to the thread topic ,,, 

We raced 24 years ago on a painted floor in a National Guard Armory.
We got there early and mopped it but the floor still had this dust
film all over it.

The most fun was that horse power didn't mean a thing , an old RC10
or grasshopper with 1200 nicads went as good as anything.

Tires rolled in silicone rtv and dried overnight worked good.

There was a limit of 50 drivers allowed due to time restraints and it was
maxed out every wed. night.

Fun Times :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

:wave:We once had an indoor air-conditioned and heated, high banked concrete oval track.It was a hobbyshop packed with rc car and rc airplane stuff.It also had a Hillclinmb slotcar track inside.It carried any slotcar part you needed also.There would be at least 50 slotcar racers on fri. night, and the same on sat. nights for rc racing.There were plenty of places to eat all around.We would sometimes stay all night right into the morning racing.

I haven't heard of any indoor high banked concrete oval tracks since this one closed.If anyone has ever raced on one it would be neat to hear how it went.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Most fun in RC Racing*



NCFRC said:


> A Fun post for those of us that have RC raced for " many " years.
> 
> 
> I'll go first ,,,,,,, by far the most fun was running an Asc. T-3 truck slammed
> ...


I have two. 
We raced the Tamiya F201 4 wheel drive vehicles at LAZER Speedway in Adrian, MI for several seasons. We raced as teams with all laps and times added together for finishing position and points. Ran the closed end bell stock motor the first season and then a Reedy 19T after that. Fast, Close and fun racing.
I have attached a picture.
The second was a Fun Run at Washtenaw RC Raceway the C Main of Mod Buggy. Just me an on other kid in the race. I crushed my motor into the spur on a HIGH tail drop and went out and picked up my buggy and raced the kid on foot for almost the whole 5 min.
That was YEARS ago and we still talk and laugh about it today. Every time he got close to me, I would reach down with and swatted him with my buggy, giving him the wheel! 
I think he finally got by me for the win. I was exhausted!!! Try it some time.


----------



## TigwldrSC (Jul 14, 2012)

PITBULL said:


> :wave:We once had an indoor air-conditioned and heated, high banked concrete oval track.It was a hobbyshop packed with rc car and rc airplane stuff.It also had a Hillclinmb slotcar track inside.It carried any slotcar part you needed also.There would be at least 50 slotcar racers on fri. night, and the same on sat. nights for rc racing.There were plenty of places to eat all around.We would sometimes stay all night right into the morning racing.
> 
> I haven't heard of any indoor high banked concrete oval tracks since this one closed.If anyone has ever raced on one it would be neat to hear how it went.



Where was this?


----------



## Donnie_99 (Sep 25, 2001)

*fun*

most fun i had was when i first started. we did parking lot racing . pan car and rc10 converted to dirt oval style cars stock and mod. only 2 classes.


----------



## stooped monkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Best racing i ever had was right in the backyard of my family friend, we all had Grasshoppers and used Challanger radios. then someone showed up with a ultima and then a optima. man where we out raced. we ended up getting a race track in Bryan Oh. and it all went big. i was the first to run a losi JRX2, and a Blackfoot. man was that truck a axle eater. (thorp diff fixed that) we had all likes racing there. from farmers,,to Heart doctors. calling out car numbers as they crossed the line, to someone that logged them into a old Tandy computer.


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

TigwldrSC said:


> Where was this?


 
The track was in Charleston S.C. on Dorchester Rd. It was called JM Raceway.


----------

